# Sticky  Recently read horror



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a thread to post and discuss recently read horror novels or stories you have read and enjoyed. 

Tell us about them, and recommend some good stuff to your fellow members! :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a novel per se, but the last horror book I read was a collection of short stories by H.P. Lovecraft. I'd seen him mentioned so often on this site that I picked up a copy I found at a Borders bookstore a while ago just to see what the fascination was all about. Made for a good read.


----------



## Draik41895

Dracula The Undead, and now im reading the newer and official Dracula The Un-Dead


----------



## fick209

Vampire Wars: The Von Carstein Trilogy by Steven Savile. A great book about the rise & fall of the infamous Von Carstein vampires who terrorized the old world. There are a few spots in the 800 pages that get a little slow and mundane, but over all a good read in my opinion. Very good descriptive detail writing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forgot another one - Pride and Prejudice and Zombies - and here's my review from another thread:

In general, I think Seth Grahame-Smith did a good job of incorporating the zombie elements into Austen's work. There were a couple times early on in the book when one or two zombie scenes seemed a little forced or awkward, but it improved after that. The attitudes of the characters to the "unmentionables" (as they are sometimes called) is somewhat unemotional in the sense that zombies are seen as a nuisance in the same way bugs can be a nuisance - they're there and you have to deal with them, but there's no "how horrifying" drama associated with it. Examples include a scene where people are killed at a party because they were too close to the windows when zombies attacked, or when some kitchen servants were killed - it's annoying but life goes on.

Since "Pride and Prejudice" in the original is my favorite of the Austen novels, I was particularly interested in how Grahame-Smith would make adjustments when, for example, he killed a character that played a role in the plot later in the novel. Again, I think he handled this well where it occurred.

There were a few laugh-out-loud moments (Darcy pops out with some off-color remarks that are unexpected if you are familiar with the original Austen character), but the funniest part of the whole book for me was the section of discussion questions at the end (remember those from high school English classes?).


----------



## Jack Reaper

Right now...I am reading the "Monster Book of Zombies".
Bunch of short stories about the walking dead by various authors...mostly English authors...Edger Allen Poe, H.P.Lovecraft, Brian Lumley..ect.


----------



## Spooklights

Roxie, while I was looking for a copy of "Pride & Prejudice & Zombies" on Amazon, I noticed they had some other 'classic zombie' books too; notably "Sense & Sensibility & Sea Monsters" and "Huckleberry Finn and Zombie Jim". Do I see a trend here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooklights said:


> Roxie, while I was looking for a copy of "Pride & Prejudice & Zombies" on Amazon, I noticed they had some other 'classic zombie' books too; notably "Sense & Sensibility & Sea Monsters" and "Huckleberry Finn and Zombie Jim". Do I see a trend here?


They must have seen the sales figures for "PP&Z"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooklights said:


> Roxie, while I was looking for a copy of "Pride & Prejudice & Zombies" on Amazon, I noticed they had some other 'classic zombie' books too; notably "Sense & Sensibility & Sea Monsters" and "Huckleberry Finn and Zombie Jim". Do I see a trend here?


We have a thread on SS&SM back here:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16790&highlight=sense

Right now I'm in the middle of "A History of Horrors: The Rise and Fall of the House of Hammer" by Denis Meikle.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just finished reading Duma Key, by Stephen King. I am always behind in my reading, but anyways, this is one weird King novel. I liked it very much, but it had some odd characters in it especially with regards to the Spirit Percy (Persephone).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doc, I read that one last summer as well. I really dug it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Johnny Thunder said:


> Doc, I read that one last summer as well. I really dug it.


I didn't really "get" the whole ship thing, I mean if the embodiment of Percy was a china figurine, what's up with the boat? Where was the boat when Elizabeth Eastlake had the figure entombed in a leaking vessel under the stairs in her old house where she grew up in? Just "floating around"? Other than the fragmented connection between the ship and the china figurine, I really liked the story too. Too bad about Wireman though. I really liked his character. I gotta horrible itch to paint something...I'm not sure what, but I'm sure the shells under Big Pink will tell me.
Later, "muchacho"!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't even remember those specifics, Doc. My memory ain't what it used to be! lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just finished S. King's "Everything's Eventual", a collection of short stories/novels including 1408 that was made into a movie. An excellent eclectic collection of stories, my favorite was "That feeling you can only say in French". It's a story about De'javu, a married couple who die in a plane crash and must re-live certain aspects of it over and over, a depiction of repetition being a form of Hell.

I also finished "The Everlasting" by Tim Lebbon. An interesting ghost story! I recommend it, it's a very different fantasy-based type of horror story.

I tend to read two books at the same time, (alternating, of course and yes it takes twice as long to finish), as I have a short attention span. Kind of like channel surfing only with books..lol!

Up next for me is Dean Koontz' "Frankenstein" novels. These should be interesting.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am currently reading my man Brian Keene’s latest book “Darkness On the Edge of Town.”


----------



## fick209

Dr Morbius said:


> Up next for me is Dean Koontz' "Frankenstein" novels. These should be interesting.


They are interesting and I'm really enjoying the new twist that koontz puts into the story of Dr. Frankensein & his monster (or in this case monsters). Will finish 2nd book tonight & look forward to starting 3rd book tomorrow night!


----------



## fick209

Oh, I'm waiting until I'm done with the 3rd book to decide if I give a review of each book separtly, or if I give a review of all three books so far at once. I'm pretty sure I'll be buying the 4th book as soon as it comes out on paperback (yeah, i'm cheap)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Darkness on the Edge of Town" by Keene. 

Not necessarily one of my favorites from him, but definitely worth a read, and builds on his mythology concerning The Thirteen.


----------



## ghost

Let the Right One In by Lina Leandersson...very good I thought...interesting vampire story..
The movie is pretty good too, but like usual the book is better...


----------



## Evil Queen

I just finished Under the Dome by Stephen King. I must say it is definitely one of his best stories ever. It starts off quickly and keeps the pace all the way through. I recently finished Just After Sunset, a collection of King short stories. I was very disappointed in this collection. It's a good thing the stories were short, there was very little substance to keep your attention.


----------



## Spooky1

I just finished Silver Borne by Patricia Briggs. It's the 5th book in the Mercy Thompson series. I've enjoyed the whole series, it's more urban fantasy, but since the series has werewolves, vampires and other assorted creatures, I'll include it as horror.


----------



## scourge999

Oops, posted in wrond thread. My bad


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

News articles count - right?


----------



## Goblin

I just read the final part of Victorian Dead. It is a 6 part comic by DC. It combined
Sherlock Holmes and Night of the Living Dead. Flesh eating zombies in 19th century
London and Professor Moriarty is behind it.


----------



## Death's Door

I just finished reading "Ghoul" by Brian Keene. I finished that book in a matter of 5 days. I want to personally thank JT for this suggestion of this author. I already ordered two more books that are currently out of stock from Brian Keene.


----------



## randomr8

World War Z, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. Although by reading I mean CD book during the commute.


----------



## Death's Door

Cycle of the Werewolf - Stephen King (Silver Bullet was the movie made based upon this short story).


----------



## Goblin

IDW has come out with a 4 part story called Bram Stoker's Death Ship: The Last
Voyage of the Demeter. It tells what happened on the ship that brought Dracula to
England.


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> I just finished reading "Ghoul" by Brian Keene. I finished that book in a matter of 5 days. I want to personally thank JT for this suggestion of this author. I already ordered two more books that are currently out of stock from Brian Keene.


Yes, our good buddy JT hooked me into Keene as well. I have them all. Keene is best known for his zombie books, _City of the Dead_ and _Dead Rising_ and though I like both of those, I think his best thus far is _Dark Hollow._

But...on to what I have been reading.

I started the _Necroscope_ series again, because Brian Lumley (After saying he was done with the series) released a new book called _Necroscope: The Plague-Bearer. _It falls between the two _Lost Years_ novels and I had to have it. It should be here some time this week. Tis a week for vampires it would seem. *True Blood Season Two* hits the stores Tuesday and yes, I have to have it too.


----------



## Death's Door

Sinister said:


> Yes, our good buddy JT hooked me into Keene as well. I have them all. Keene is best known for his zombie books, _City of the Dead_ and _Dead Rising_ and though I like both of those, I think his best thus far is _Dark Hollow._


I just finished Dark Hollow in four days. I couldn't put it down. I wish I could slow down and take my time reading his books but I when I get a good book like that, I can't help myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Be sure you both read the sequel, *Ghost Walk*.............

_Haunted-attraction designer Ken Ripple has designed his masterpiece, the Ghost Walk, a trail winding through the mysterious woods of LeHorn's Hollow. He doesn't realize that the woods are truly evil and a gateway to hell has unleashed a real demon._

It will certainly appeal to horror fans, and fans of Keene, but another cool dimension is that the premise of the book is a wood/forest haunt at Halloween time.

I know I'm a huge Keene mark, but given how good his works are, and how cool of a guy he is, I can't but help plug him whenever I am able.


----------



## Death's Door

I will be starting Ghost Walk this weekend. Now I can't wait - I forgot that it was the sequel. I also got another book from Brian Keene, "The Conqueror Worms" that I will be reading. Looks different from what I have been reading but willing to give it a shot.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Thanks for posting a review, Roxy. I guess I should have looked at this thread before. I picked up this book months ago and have been putting off reading it because I like the original story. I've read a ton of books in the meantime though. Mostly paranormal romance (christina dodd, anita blake, etc) because I don't sleep much and they don't require a lot of thought lol. *



RoxyBlue said:


> Forgot another one - Pride and Prejudice and Zombies - and here's my review from another thread:
> 
> In general, I think Seth Grahame-Smith did a good job of incorporating the zombie elements into Austen's work. There were a couple times early on in the book when one or two zombie scenes seemed a little forced or awkward, but it improved after that. The attitudes of the characters to the "unmentionables" (as they are sometimes called) is somewhat unemotional in the sense that zombies are seen as a nuisance in the same way bugs can be a nuisance - they're there and you have to deal with them, but there's no "how horrifying" drama associated with it. Examples include a scene where people are killed at a party because they were too close to the windows when zombies attacked, or when some kitchen servants were killed - it's annoying but life goes on.
> 
> Since "Pride and Prejudice" in the original is my favorite of the Austen novels, I was particularly interested in how Grahame-Smith would make adjustments when, for example, he killed a character that played a role in the plot later in the novel. Again, I think he handled this well where it occurred.
> 
> There were a few laugh-out-loud moments (Darcy pops out with some off-color remarks that are unexpected if you are familiar with the original Austen character), but the funniest part of the whole book for me was the section of discussion questions at the end (remember those from high school English classes?).


----------



## Death's Door

Just finished "Ghost Walk" last night. Coincidently, I received a book in the mail from the Stephen King library named, "Blockage Billy". It's a short read (I think it's 130 pages). I think he knows I been spending wayyyy tooo much time reading Brian Keene's books and he's jealous. I think he's trying to win me back.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What did you think of *Ghost Walk*, DW?


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished Dead in the Family (the latest Sookie Stackhouse book) by Charlaine Harris book. Another good read for this series.


----------



## Death's Door

Johnny Thunder said:


> What did you think of *Ghost Walk*, DW?


Hey JT - I did like it but was hoping it would be scarier. I have to admit that Dark Hallow is my favorite followed by Ghoul right now. I was a little dissapointed that one of the characters died (I think you know who I'm talking about - just don't want to give it away in case anyone else wants to read these books) died in it because I was hoping he would get another chance to maybe go through another portal and never be found/caught. However, it was a good read.

I just got a call from Barnes and Noble and my other books written by Brian Keene are in so I'm going to pick them up today after work.


----------



## Zombies R Us

World War Z, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, Under the Dome...... I sense a recurrent reading list of favorites here.


----------



## Death's Door

Brian Keene's "Terminal". After reading some of his books, I'm getting the feeling that he is a "straight forward and don't give a crap about happy endings" kind of author.


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone else pick up "The Strain" by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan? I'm a little over half way through and it's reminds me of a combination of Salem's Lot, The Stand and Outbreak. If you're into scary vampires (though very different from the classic vamps) you may like it. It's apparently the first book of a trilogy with the next book being available in September.

Update: Finished up the strain, now I'm itching to read the next book which comes out Sept 21st. These are definitely not sparkly vamps.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Terminal *is one of my favorites, DW.

Coincidentally, I just finished Keene's latest *A Gathering of Crows* featuring his great character Levi Stoltzfus (of *Ghost Walk*) and a whole bunch of new Keene mythology/The Thirteen/Labyrinth fun. Highly recommended.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm about 2/3 of the way through "The Passage".


----------



## Master-Macabre

Just finished Stephen Kings The Mist. Pretty short book but has some shocking bits. Loved the pharmacy part with the spiders. Kinda gives you a sick feeling without having to use hardly any gore which I love. I mean gore can be nice but I think its much harder to give people a sense of macabre without utilizing it. BUT as with most short Stephen King books....I must admit the movie, because of its length and ability to add more then the book offers, was better. Plus theres closure between him and his wife, which in the book, is only assumed but never happens. 

Don't know if anyone else has noticed it but many of Kings short books never show a closure that seems pretty important to the protagonist. *SOMEWHAT SPOILER ALERT* Like I HATE that in Carrie, she never has that final confrontation in the book. Won't say what happens for sake of the readers but I hate that theres never any closure between Carrie and her mother, be it good or bad like in the movie. 

Started Dracula last week but I've been kinda busy so I'm gonna be lagging it. May be done in the next month or so but It's great so far. Brides are kinda sexy in a sick s&m kinda way  haha jk jk


----------



## Death's Door

Johnny Thunder said:


> *Terminal *is one of my favorites, DW.
> 
> Coincidentally, I just finished Keene's latest *A Gathering of Crows* featuring his great character Levi Stoltzfus (of *Ghost Walk*) and a whole bunch of new Keene mythology/The Thirteen/Labyrinth fun. Highly recommended.


I am waiting for a call from Barnes and Noble for that book. I went there because the website told me it was in stock - it wasn't - so I ordered it. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Death's Door

Brian Keene's Darkness on the Edge of Town


----------



## Death's Door

Today I just finished "The Gathering of Crows" from Brian Keene. Read it in four days. A great read!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Just finished "Horns" by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son) Got a little long winded in a few chapters (apple didn't fall far from the tree) but overall was a good read.


----------



## Death's Door

Just finished "Castaways" from Brian Keene.


----------



## Marrow

Currently reading THE STRAIN by Guillermo del Toro. Amazing stuff. There was such a strong sense of dread I was shaking.


----------



## NoxRequiem

The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson. Best ghost story I've ever read.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ahhh, my links did not work and everything I typed is gone! Sorry for the double post, but here it is without the links:

I just finished re-reading Lake Monsters by Joseph Citro yesterday. A pretty slow read with wonderfully insane ending that takes place in New England. It gets compared to Lovecraft I guess, but it's only marginally similar to _The Unnnamable_, which is not a typical Lovecrat theme anyway. It also has a terrific cover by American folk artist Wendell Minor.

I've also been on a zombie kick lately, and just finished Tooth and Nail recently, a zombie novel in the spirit of _28 Days Later_. It takes place form the point-of-view of the military (young soldiers trying to figure out what is going on and how to survive), and has been compared to Blackhawk Down, but with zombies! I'd recommend this one in a hearbeat.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Finally finished _Horns_, by Joe Hill (Steven King's son). Lots to like here, although it did get a bit slow for a while (it's been on my reading pile since last fall). I'm not really sure I'd call this horror though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished reading "Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter". It's an enjoyable read and an interesting take on the real cause of the Civil War


----------



## Death's Door

Full Dark - No Stars - Stephen King


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Ebon Moon" by Dennis McDonald


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Dead Reckoning" by Charlaine Harris. I love the Sookie Stackhouse books, but I don't think this one is quite up to par with previous books in the series. Either Ms Harris' heart wasn't quite in it or she's simply using this book to set the stage for later events. It seemed just a tad bit cut-and-dried.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

_The Gates_, by John Connolly. It's not classified as such, but it seemed like it was for a younger audience. A fun book, but having read similar stories, I just kept feeling like I'd read this before. What I liked better (and read multiple times over the years), Clive Barker's _The Thief of Always_.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_The Woman In Black_ by Susan Hill.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_Dracula, The Un-Dead_

As a sequel to _Dracula_, my favorite book ever, I didn't like it at all. But as a vampire story, it was enjoyable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm currently reading "Zombies: Encounters with the Hungry Dead". It's an anthology of 32 short stories from a variety of writers, including Stephen King, Neil Gaiman, and Ray Bradbury.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_The Dark_, edited by Ellen Datlow

It's a collection of short ghost stories, and probably the scariest thing I have ever read.


----------



## Death's Door

The Exorcist - William Peter Blatty


----------



## NoxRequiem

'Salem's Lot by Stephen King


----------



## Abby Normal

"I am NOT a serial killer" by Dan Wells 
It captured my attention and imagination quickly and was a fast easy read full of wit and dark humour. A sociopath, a demon, a mortuary ,..just good fun stuff!


----------



## NoxRequiem

_Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter_
Not really scary, but a really fun read nonetheless.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not really horror but I just finished Bruce Campbell's "If Chins Could Kill: Confessions of a B Movie Actor". A fun read which details a lot about making the first "Evil Dead"...plus if you are from Michigan it's fun to read about all different places he worked in our great state. Enjoyable book.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_Shadows in the Asylum: The Case Files of Dr. Charles Marsh_

What drew me to this book was its presentation. Much Like _Dracula_, it is a collection of letters, diaries, notes, and such, all presented to look like the actually things. It lends itself to a very authentic feel that makes it easy to lose yourself in the story.

The story itself is excellent.


----------



## Marrow

Currently reading 'October Dreams: A Celebration Of Halloween'.

More than 600 pages of Halloween fiction, memories and essays. Pure gold. Super-recommend it to EVERYONE on the forum. "A Halloween Bible" to quote the great Pumpkinrot.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_I Am Legend_ by Richard Matheson.


----------



## Petronilla

Blood Noir by Laural Hamilton

Although not really scary, I do enjoy her stories of paranormal creatures coming out of the closet and trying to fit into society.


----------



## kprimm

Just finished reading "Dark Harvest" by Norman Partridge, really liked it alot, and very cheap on Amazon.


----------



## kprimm

Marrow, October dreams is awesome, I second your recommendation, very cool book, should be in every collection.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just reread The Halloween Tree with my youngest. Terrific story.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Reread "The Talisman" by Stephen King and Peter Straub and followed that by reading their sequel called "Black House"....really liked the sequel as it has some very nasty characters and scenarios.


----------



## Spooky1

Finished up The Perfect Blood by Kim Harrison. It's the latest in the Rachel Morgan series, which is one of my favorites series to read. Once again a good read from Ms. Harrison.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_Renfield: Slave of Dracula_

The story runs parallel with Stoker's _Dracula_, even including a few passages lifted verbatim from the original, but focuses on the character Renfield.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Woohoo for Amazon! I love ordering from Amazon and I just ordered some of the Edward Gorey books. I got intrigued viewing Pumpkinrot's website and his "Tinies" series. I had ordered some Edward Gorey stickers years ago, but never knew about the books or much about the man. I will soon know more, including my thoughts on his books. I will share once I have read them and let you guys know. I am so excited!


----------



## aquariumreef

Picked up some of King's books, as well as a Lovecraft from the library today, never really got into horror before so it'll be fun.


----------



## Cheap Creeps Podcast

I recently read Odd Thomas by lDean Koontz. The blind has a program called Talking Books. They have these new cartridges that can hold a lot of books. I got 3 Stephen King novels. It has Carrie, Salem's Lot, and The Shining. I finished Carrie, and am on Salem's Lot. Good books.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Cheap Creeps Podcast said:


> I recently read Odd Thomas by lDean Koontz. The blind has a program called Talking Books. They have these new cartridges that can hold a lot of books. I got 3 Stephen King novels. It has Carrie, Salem's Lot, and The Shining. I finished Carrie, and am on Salem's Lot. Good books.


 Stephen King is, of course, a reliable source of horror. It, The Dark Half, Pet Sematary, and The Stand are all great in addition to the three you already have. They stand in stark contrast to clunkers like Rose madder, Cell, or Under the Dome. My favorite from King are the Dark Tower books AKA the Gunslinger series. He really mixes up several genres, like Dean Koontz does.

Odd Thomas is a great series of books from Dean Koontz. Get them all. Similar themes are in Seize the Night. Koontz's take on Frankenstein is pretty amazing, IMO. The two most recent Dean Koontz books I have read that are more horror themed are "What the Night Knows", which is a very unusual ghost story, and "77 Shadow Street", which has some crazy "ghosts" and monsters in it. I liked them both very much.


----------



## Cheap Creeps Podcast

King's horror books and short stories have become modern classics.

His movies have become icons, like Barker, Craven, etc.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Cheap Creeps Podcast said:


> His movies have become icons, like Barker, Craven, etc.


 Are you thinking of the IT miniseries, maybe? Probably Carrie, right? And the Shining.

From what I recall, both King's and Koontz's books generally get badly mishandled by the movie people.


----------



## Death's Door

Stephen King's "The Shining". I have to admit that I liked Stanley Kulbrick's version of the book. The Shining was remade and matched the book more than Kulbrick's adaptation, but I like Kulbrick's version better than the book. It had more of a creepiness to it and, of course, Jack Nicholson playing the character of Jack Torrance.


----------



## Pumpkin5

JustJimAZ said:


> Odd Thomas is a great series of books from Dean Koontz. Get them all. Similar themes are in Seize the Night. Koontz's take on Frankenstein is pretty amazing, IMO. The two most recent Dean Koontz books I have read that are more horror themed are "What the Night Knows", which is a very unusual ghost story, and "77 Shadow Street", which has some crazy "ghosts" and monsters in it. I liked them both very much.


:jol: I totally agree! Dean Koontz's _Odd Thomas _series is really remarkable. I love the characters and they are easy to relate to. I read _What the Night Knows_ also, and it is an unsettling book that reminds me somewhat of the movie _Fallen_. I will have to read _77 Shadow Street_, Koontz along with King are two of the best horror writers out there. Still the biggest fan ever of Ray Bradbury. He captures Halloween more perfectly than any other writer.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oops, wrong thread. Read Beloved in college... great book


----------



## Saturday8pm

Read "Dark Delicacies 2: Fear", an anthology last season. Perty good.

Right now, I'm reading a history of rabies via "Rabid" and its effects on pop culture. VERY interesting.


----------



## NoxRequiem

Great Works of Horror by H. P. Lovecraft.

Honestly, given how popular Lovecraft seems to be, I think I expected better. Maybe it was the old-fashioned style of writing that dwelt too long on descriptions of the scenery, or the feeling that I was reading the same story over and over again, each one stretched longer than necessary.

I did enjoy a handful of the stories, though. _The Colors out of Space_, _In the Vault_, _Herbert West: Reanimator_, just to name a few.


----------



## ezra zephyr

world war z by max brooks. great take on z-day!


----------



## Death's Door

Abraham Lincoln - Vampire Hunter. Loved it!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I just finished a book called Dracula-The Undead, by Dacre Stoker and Ian Holt. It has some of the same characters as Bram Stoker's original novel, only 25 years later. They all have different problems (Jonathan's a drunk, Seward is addicted to opium, Mina still desires Dracula, etc.) 

Anyway, the story revolves around Quincey Harker, the son of Mina and Jonathan. He becomes entangled in the investigation of a series of murders that resemble the Ripper murders of August-November 1888. (This story is set in March-April 1912) He also starts to learn about his parent's past. 

I'm going to leave the book report there, as I don't want to give away too much. I personally loved the book, but as I am a fan of Victorian fiction and REAL vampire stories (No twilight) I may be slightly biased.


----------



## kprimm

Almost done with "Halloween Trivia" by Tonya Lambert. This is a fun little book. Love reading about the weird Halloween, spooky related trivia and tidbits.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_Pet Sematary_ and _The Shining_, both of which were fantastic. Also, _Anna Dressed in Blood_ (paranormal romance that's nothing like _Twilight_, it actually focuses on horror), _Haunted Legends_ (an anthology, meh, some selections good and others not), and _Kwaidan_ (a collection of Japanese folktales about ghosts and demons). Finally, _Children of the Night_ by Dan Simmons. Started out really good, but halfway through it seemed to switch genres from horror to something else far less interesting.


----------



## NoxRequiem

_Night Shift_ by Stephen King

Not quite what I expected. I found a lot of the stories more amusing than scary, but there were definitely a few gems, including "Jerusalem's Lot", "Children of the Corn", and "One for the Road".


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I Am Legend.

Still loving R.M.'s short story better!

EDIT: whoops, meant to post under recently watched!


----------



## Death's Door

The Dead Zone by Stephen King.


----------



## kauldron

I just finished Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children and I have to say it was a great book. The author incorporated a lot of old turn-of-the-last-century black and white photos and made a great story around them. It's a little sci-fi and a little horror put together but it is very well written in my opinion. The author's name is Ransom Riggs.


----------



## Hairazor

Kauldron, I read that and I enjoyed it. I thought it ended in such a way that a sequel would be possible!


----------



## Lunatic

I don't really like reading novels because they bore me. However, my sister in law gave me a couple books written by Jason and Grant from Ghost Hunters. I started reading one of them. It'll take me months at my current rate


----------



## kauldron

Hairazor said:


> Kauldron, I read that and I enjoyed it. I thought it ended in such a way that a sequel would be possible!


The sequel is supposed to be released this fall, and I believe the author said it is going to be called Hollow City. I hope it turns out to be just as good. Also, not too long ago I read the story of Steven LaChance called "The Uninvited" which is his account of the haunted house that he moved into with his children. It was pretty good too. I think they did an episode of The Haunting on this story. Maybe check that out too.


----------



## Graveyard Calling

Recently read "John Dies at the End", a brilliant read, literally laughed out loud in some places, the film not so good though. Totally recommend the book!


----------



## Death's Door

True Haunting by Edward F. Becker


----------



## highbury

Finally finished _World War Z_ by Max Brooks. Now I can go see the movie and wonder why the trailer looks nothing like the book...


----------



## Death's Door

Upon getting my Nook book, I downloaded "The Univited" by Steven LaChance. I saw this in Kauldron's post and was a great book to read. Thanx for the suggestion Kauldron.


----------



## Death's Door

House of Darkness House of Light - Andrea Perrone

This is the true story written by the oldest sister that includes the paranormal activity that Andrea along with other Perrone family members had endured in a farmhouse in the 1970s. The fact that it is considered a true account of the family dealing with the haunting, it was a creepy story and was vivid when she described the goings on. 

It did get confusing at times in the book because the author kept jumping around with the timelines and rambled on in some of the chapters. 

This book is based on the Ed & Lorraine Warren's file and movie, "The Conjuring".


----------



## Rocky

I'm reading Stephen King's Salem's Lot.


----------



## kauldron

Death's Door said:


> Upon getting my Nook book, I downloaded "The Univited" by Steven LaChance. I saw this in Kauldron's post and was a great book to read. Thanx for the suggestion Kauldron.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## kprimm

Spooky Pennsylvania
Halloween magic, mystery, and the macabre


----------



## mys197gt

I mainly read dystopian future-speculative fiction books.

Read "The Postmortal" last year and enjoyed it. http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10673576-the-postmortal

Trying to finish the Song of Ice and Fire books (game of thrones) but get side tracked so easily and these books are so descriptive you can't skim or you get lost.

Read the Divergent trilogy (3rd book comes out in oct)- Veronica Roth (this one is coming out soon as a movie - super excited for it) http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13335037-divergent?from_search=true

I was on a reading binge recently and In the last 3 months I read:

Chemical garden trilogy - Lauren DeStefano http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4103366.Lauren_DeStefano
Maze Runner trilogy - James Dashner (this one is coming out as a movie) - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6186357-the-maze-runner?from_search=true
Wool omnibus - Hugh howey http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13453029-wool-omnibus-silo-1?from_search=true
Pump Six & other stories - Paolo Bacigalupi. http://www.goodreads.com/search?utf8=✓&query=Pump+six


----------



## NoxRequiem

King's _Skeleton Crew_
_Girl of Nightmares_ by Kendare Blake
And I'm almost finished with _Let Me In_ by John Ajvide Lindqvist


----------



## pamelakumar

I have recently read a novel 'Interview with the Vampire'. The story revolves round the life of a vampire Louis de Pointe du Lac. He tell the story of his own life to a reporter.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Welcome Pamela.
I never read that book but I loved the movie.


----------



## Death's Door

Snowblind by Christopher Golden


----------



## Wildcat

Whitechapel Road, A Vampyre Tale 

 Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary. 

by author Wayne Mallows.

Both titles have a link to the first chapter of each book on Wayne's website.

Here's my review from my blog.

Two great books for those tired of "Sparkly Vampires"

The two books in question (with a third on the way) are Whitechapel Road; A Vampyre Tale and Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary. by author Wayne Mallows.

Whitechapel Road, A Vampyre Tale will transport you to 1800′s England and quickly have you immersed in the characters. Wayne's research for this story is quite impressive which in turn helps take the reader deeper into the depths of a troubling time. I found myself anxiously following the story as it continued to twist an already amazing plot.

Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary is the second in the series and as before you are rapidly brought into the world through the eyes of the characters. This continuation of the story, unlike so many, is as good or better than the first. The characters develop right before you. Taking you in deeper into their stories. Making you empathize with their plight.


----------



## highbury

The Dunwich Horror - H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## SteengraySS

*Do u like horror???*

Look at this!!! It`s realy amazing collection of horror stories! I`ve two daugter and they r fond of this. Try it, guys!


----------



## aaronnz

IT by Stephen King.


----------



## EyeballsStudio

highbury said:


> The Dunwich Horror - H.P. Lovecraft


One of his best stories! I recently read "Dreams in the witch house".


----------



## The Feejee Merman

Recently reread Infinity House by Shane McKenzie. The man is quickly becoming one of my favorite new authors. Infinity House is genuinely frightening, effectively gross and heartbreaking. I've yet to lend this book to someone who didn't finish it in one sitting.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Troop - Nick Cutter


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

New Cthulhu 1 & 2


----------



## kitchie

I just started reading The Devil's only Friend by Dan Wells.. I just borrowed it from a cousin.


----------



## Undone

Necronomicon (collection of stories by H.P. Lovecraft). Haven't finished it yet, its just something I continue to read from every now and then.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Victor Frankenstein


----------



## DTRobers

There are several books that I reread each Halloween season to get into the mood of the holiday.

THE RETURN OF THE WOLFMAN by Jeff Rovin - This novel is a continuation of the classic Universal horror film series. It opens in the ending minutes of the film Abbot &Costello Meet Frankenstein but segues into a straight horror story that is leavened with a ton of "in-jokes" for the fan of monster films of the 40s and 50s.

HORROR by Drake Douglas (pseud.) - An overview of the archtypical monsters such as the vampire, the werewolf, the mummy, Frankenstein's Monster, the zombie, and the hunchback. Each character has a chapter in which the author examines the folklore, the literature, and the film appearances. There are also biographical chapters on the authors Edgar Allen Poe, H.P. Lovecraft, Arthur Machen and Robert L. Stevensen.

COLLECTED GHOST STORIES OF M. R. JAMES - Montague Rhodes James did not write stories full of gore and violence, yet his ghosts are never the stately, ethereal spectres of "quiet" ghost stories. They are usually physically powerful elementals driven by hatred or greed to wreak havoc upon the lives of the often scholarly and sheltered humans unlucky enough to incur the wrath of these unquiet dead. The stories are sedate but very, very nasty.


----------



## Lizzyborden

The Tommyknockers by Stephen King - not my first time reading it, but one of my favorites!


----------



## RWErskine

not quite spookville but 'Refuge' by Regina Stinnett Jackson is real good.
just google her name.
I think u would like it.


----------



## Death's Door

The Outsider by Stephen King. 
Really enjoyed it. It was one of those books that once I started it, I couldn't put it down.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Okay ... this is an "Illustrated Adventures" series. That means it's a paperback comicbook. These kids meet up each Halloween, and they're a little messed up. In fact, the whole town is messed up. There's an apocalypse going on, and the littlest one is obsessed with pulling peoples teeth and cabbage poots ... I read them every Halloween, just for the bizarre factor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The cover art is wonderful!


----------



## metrodj

Just finished "The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires" by Grady Hendrix. Really enjoyed it, finishing in two sittings. Super fun read, and an appropriately gruesome ending. Think Designing Women (TV show from the 90's) meets Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Highly recommended!

Currently starting "John Dies at the End", only because I want to read the sequel "This Book Is Full of Spiders".


----------



## Dave Leppo

_The Turn of the Screw_ - Henry James. I've read it before, but James used so many dam words, it takes some concentration to get what he's saying. Tough, sometimes, because I read before going to sleep at night, and if I nod off, it takes some effort to find my place again. I imagine he must have been paid by the word.


----------



## Spooky1

Day of the Triffids.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

"Reading"? What is the "reading" you all are talking about. 🤣


----------

